# I now have 2 little beaks to feed!! 2 of the Cockatiel chicks are finally here!



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

.. I forgot how precious Cockatiels chicks are.  There is only 2 at the moment, will explain about the 3rd chick I am getting a bit further down in my post.

The breeder, whom I am very good friends with, just dropped these 2 chicks off here to me, and when she opened the box to show me them, they hissed and swayed at me.. :lol: Oh how I missed that so much! (I haven't hand-fed Cockatiel chicks in over 2 years!)

These 2 little dinosaurs (which is what I call them, LOL) are absolutely adorable though, they are 2 little Pieds and are 2 weeks old now.. they sure are going to keep me on my feet too, though I am so looking forward to it, it is SO worth it!  There was 4 babies, but unfortunately, their other 2 siblings died at just over a week old. 

The breeder is dropping off another Cockatiel chick to me in another week or so, s/he is only a week old at the moment, so needs another week with the parents, but that is okay, I have 2 which is enough for now and will keep me extra busy. I am going to make sure they grow up into very happy, healthy and friendly babies.

Anyway, onto photos.. it was hard to get photos of them when all they want to do is hiss and sway at me.  Here are a few photos of them; I will get some more later after I feed them..


















































































I am extremely paranoid (even though I have done this a dozen times) so I am keeping them next to my computer and will keep them next to me when I go to bed. :blush:

I am going to try get lots of photos of these 2 chicks and the 3rd one when I get him/her, from now until they are weaned, I didn't do this last time I hand-fed Cockatiel chicks, so I am going to try do it this time.. THAT MEANS you guys can expect a heap of photos of these babies as they grow up!


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh my God. They are SO cute. I want to hug them.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Lol so very cute hiss hiss hiss so funny when they do that


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

aaawwww cutiesssss


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

AWW, they are super cute


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone, they are doing really well and they are making sure I am being kept busy! 

They had 2 feeds last night and 3 feeds today so far (due for another feed at 7pm which is in 3 hours); I have been getting a very strong feeding response from them both and they make sure I fill their crops up until they are happy. I didn't sleep much last night, I kept getting up to check on them and when I finally went to bed at 4am this morning and got up at 6:30am, I found them awake and walking around in the brooder crying for food, their crops were completely empty! Their crops have been emptying perfect and I have had no problems, they are just a tad messy at feeding time. :lol:


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

Solace. said:


> Thanks everyone, they are doing really well and they are making sure I am being kept busy!
> 
> They had 2 feeds last night and 3 feeds today so far (due for another feed at 7pm which is in 3 hours); I have been getting a very strong feeding response from them both and they make sure I fill their crops up until they are happy. I didn't sleep much last night, I kept getting up to check on them and when I finally went to bed at 4am this morning and got up at 6:30am, I found them awake and walking around in the brooder crying for food, their crops were completely empty! Their crops have been emptying perfect and I have had no problems, they are just a tad messy at feeding time. :lol:



If I lived near ya solace I'd offer a hand. Shame I live on the other side of the world though. it is good that their crops are emptying well.


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

Naww what prehistoric little creatures you have  They are gorgeous, baby tiel swaying/hissing is the funniest thing. Cant wait to see their progress


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

They are the cutest little babies. I was surprised when Mangos breeder lifted the lid to show me the babies. Mango hissed like a snake. I thought straight away that she didn't like me. I didn't realise at the time that they all do it


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww bless them


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

They are growing up so fast.. it has only been 3 days and they have shot up! They walk around, chew things, they preen each other and they get into everything!!  They should have pretty much all their feathers shortly, they preen their-selves all the time, it must be so itchy for the poor bubs! I have loads more photos, but need to upload them.


----------



## Mika (Sep 8, 2008)

They are adorable Will you be keeping them?


----------

